# marengo



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

are any of yall going to marengo this year ive been going about 12 years its a fun ride good cause


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I plan on making it this year.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i will be ther if im nt at work


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i will pass on this ride..lol...no drinking and 1 trail no short cuts to get back to camp if you brake down....


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

put it in a cup!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

whats the date of this ride


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

First Saturday in June IIRC.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Its June 5th. You can register on their website. I will be there with the Hondas and an AC.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i have heard its the most challenging 15 miles you will ever ride


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

last year was a bunch of water.its always a good fun ride.when it gets closer maybe get together. meet somewheres. ill try to get there wednesday i camp at cat island grocery store close to the ride entrance . i guess a bout a mile in a half from the entrance road


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yeap i can say that it will be ther tuffest ride u ever make and its fun to they got holes that will swallo u whole lost my brute ther last year went completly under and its usally between 2000 and 2500 people ther and its for a good cause its for the wish i could of louisiana its 20 dollars a bike and no charge for a rider i will be ther. i live about 30 miles from the swamp. its that good ol louisiana gumbo mud. o yea jus a little tip a radiator relocate is a must on this ride. come on and enjoy the fun


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I havent gone in a long time. But the last year or 2 we have still made a donation, since it's for a good cause. I will most likely make another one this year in the forums name.


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

hey bigblackbrute i always camp with a fella from winnsboro his name is willy use to have a grizzly now he has a polaris 850xp he has been coming to the ride since the 1st one wonder if you know him?we always camp at cat island grocery store


----------



## Claytondale (Feb 28, 2010)

I went with a group of buddies last year an it was the most hardcore mud ride i have ever been on started at 8 that mornin didnt get out of there till 10 that night an we didnt break any thing we were lost with everyone else that was on the ride lol but it was fun tho I will be back this year...


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Went in 06, 09 and going again this year, cant wait!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i plan on goin...went 07 and 08....ready to go back and attempt the suicide hole this year


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Gettin closer, started changin out my secondary today, lotta fun since I'm gettin over hand and wrist surgery!


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

my buddy said we need rain its pretty dry there not like last year


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yep been pretty dry hear round the house and if we dnt get any rain it will still be muddy bt it will all be like peanut butter for sure.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Maybe it will rain some before then. I see a 30% chance this Saturday and Sunday. I went last year and it was a blast, up untill I had a rear wheel bearing sieze up on me. I didn't even make it to the suicide hole. What a bummer. I will be there this year with the brute, and plan on making the whole ride. MIMBers need to pick a place and time to meet up and make the ride together.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I just pre-registered online for the ride. If you are planning on going, register now through the website and save yourself 4 bucks.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

I pre registered early this morning also. Figured I put it off for long enough. Pray for some rain.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ther office isnt far from my house so i usually jus register ther the week before. if anybody wants to meet up at the gate jus pm me and i will give u my number and we will meet up. i will be ther early saturday morning.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> ther office isnt far from my house so i usually jus register ther the week before. if anybody wants to meet up at the gate jus pm me and i will give u my number and we will meet up. i will be ther early saturday morning.


Might have to get with you. Couldn't call you at mudfest, my phone is still at the bottom of the first pond I went in. Only have my son and I going so far. This will be our first year to go. Just put him a new set of 28" silverbacks on last week and haven't tried them out yet.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

sounds like a plan man. i couldnt have answerd if u would have called i trashed mine and my good digital camera early saturday morning when i my waterproof box sprung a leak. its about 6 of us goin. i can tell u now u will either love the ride or hate it that how most peole r. i love it myself. u will definetly get to try them backs out in that nasty lousiana jumbo. hope it rains or its gna be peanut butter.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Lost the phone, one ice chest and a brand new spare tire / rim for my trailer. Only the phone was my fault. Someone else felt they needed my spare tire and ice chest more than I did.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

It's amazing how some people feel that they deserve your stuff more than you do. I mean, what exactly does it mean to work hard to pay for something? Nothing to some people. Why work, when you can just permanently borrow something from someone without at least the courtesy of a reach around.... Sorry to hear about your conveniently misplaced stuff... Some people are just trash...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

man i knw how u feel bout that stuff that ride cost me a fortune. trashed fone expensive dig. camera and lost my brute motor so and a few other things. bout 3000 grand in the hole on that weekend. bt still had a blast.


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Anybody wanting a camping spot behind Cat Island store send me a pm before I cancel the reservation, not gonna be able to make the ride this year.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be there, already bought my gate pass. My buddy in columbia said they got plenty rain there this week & expectin some more next week.


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

im leaving in the morning ill be at cat island parked by the water white dodge dually and a toy hauler o5 brute yellow brown whatevever nasty color it is come see us some people are coming friday they aall got polaris with lift kits etc one of them has a new 4 seater side by side rzr stop by.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i went on that ride about 5 years ago and man it was hell i made it half way before mu kawi gave out on my it was an old 400 i think but it sucked getn towed out all the way back to the store


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I just looked at the pre-ride pics on the website. Man looks like it's going to be a blast. They called the trail entrance "nearly impassable". LOL... The levee crossing is going to be "tough" and the creek crossing, they are suggesting going upstream to find a better place to cross. Come on Saturday!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

emc said:


> BRING IT ON!!!


My sentiments exactly. This is going to be fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

we went and looked at the entrance yesterday looks good and wet. holla at me if u wnt to meet up gna be ther bout 7 or a little after. 3186806949


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

It was a great ride nice to meet the few people i seen on the trail !


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yep nice ride in deed wish it was wetter and i had 4wheel drive for the ride. nice meeting u ther jsmith. novass i think i saw u sitting at the store saturday morning it was 2 guys one on a yellowish brute and another on a red 850xp was that yall


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

that was us we already made reservations for next year more people were going to meet us at camp but there was a death in the family they could not makeit the guy on the red polaris has gone on every ride they have had ill be at the same camp spot next year come and see us.


----------

